# Pod maturation times



## Trithor (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone have a comprehensive list of seed pod maturation times (green-pod - dehiscence), or know of a site or list that they can direct me to?
Liemianum caught me by surprise as I was anticipating a 200-230 day maturation, but it turns out it is closer to 170 days, so the pod split and dumped its seed before I thought to watch it.


----------



## fibre (Dec 2, 2013)

Uups, that's no fun! Sorry to hear this.
Such a list would be helpful.


----------



## Trithor (Dec 2, 2013)

Perhaps we will be lucky and people will consider posting their green-pod/dehiscence times on any orchids. Over a period of time we will compile an impressive information resource.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 2, 2013)

I was told that 6 months is OK for green pods for all Paphs. Can't recall the source...


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe one of these days I'll generate a list of the species I've done. The data is all on the Meyers site. Probably at least 25 species.

The time is a little more grouped by subgenera rather than individual species, but some surprises.

Barbata types usually the longest often a year to 14 months.

The shortest have been multis like philipinense and lowii (as little as 3 months).

The handful of parvis have been surprisingly short (no more than 5 months).

Sequential's in 8-10 months (but its been a long time since I bred one so memory may be shot).

Subgenera Paphiopedilum running 10-12 months.

I can't recall the 1 brachy breeding, so probably somewhere in the middle too.


----------



## Trithor (Dec 3, 2013)

From recent experience I can tell you that under my conditions, liemianum was dehisced and near empty at 170 days (a little over 5 months), so I would expect 4-5 months being closer to the real time. It was a bit of a surprise to me.

Rick, thanks for the info. I will also be sure to check out Troy Meyers' site.


----------



## Trithor (Dec 3, 2013)

Rick, would you mind directing me to where I can find the pod maturation times on Troy's site? I did look, but there is a massive amount of info and it is not immediately obvious. (I am part of the instant gratification generation , I wish!)


----------



## Secundino (Dec 3, 2013)

http://members.iinet.net.au/~emntee/Orchid_Seed_Maturity.htm

Does this help?


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Rick, would you mind directing me to where I can find the pod maturation times on Troy's site? I did look, but there is a massive amount of info and it is not immediately obvious. (I am part of the instant gratification generation , I wish!)



I don't think my data is generally available.

I would have to go to each of my records and compare the pollination date with the harvest date on the seed assay.

One of these days I need to compile it in one place.


----------

